# Lenovo ThinkPad E585



## Crivens (Sep 15, 2018)

Is that one known to anyone here and if so to what result? Sadly, E585 is also a huawei usb wlan dongle, which plays havoc with searching for something like dmesg or messages on the 'net.


----------

